# Helm Hammerhand



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Aug 25, 2022)

Recently, I re-read some of the Appendixes, and one of the stories that I love most from there is the story of Helm Hammerhand. I always found it so grim and enticing.

For those who don't know: this happens in Rohan, a while before LotR. Helm - the king, at that point - badly insults some other leader of another tribe, and they go to war. The other tribe (Dunlendings, I think) is winning and Helm's forces retreat into what will then become known as Helm's Deep. One of the harshest winters comes along, causing trouble for both sides. Then, Helm loses both his sons in combat, and I think this severely affects his mental health, as afterwards his behavior is that of unstable person.

He started going out late at night, into the camps of his enemies and he would slaughter them mercilessly as they slept. He "stalked as a snow-troll" and it was soon noted that he would blow his horn before he went. This incited such fear amongst the Dunlendings, that when they heard his horn blow, instead of gathering together against him, they would flee in terror. Then, one night, he went out and there was a terrible blizzard, and he did not return the next morning. When the sun came up, they found an icy figure of a man, knees still unbent, and they recognized him by the horn at his side.

After his death, Rohan managed to win, but it is said that sometimes you can still hear the echo of his horn, and when it happens, victory is almost sure for the defenders of Helm's Deep.

Now, my question is this: did Helm Hammerhand retain his sanity during the last months of his life, or was this some mild disturbance in his brain? After all, there is a limit to how much horror one can bear...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 25, 2022)

The animated movie of this story is due out in two years.

Here's our thread -- with the usual derailments. 😄









The Lord of the Rings: The War of the Rohirrim


What the heck? I don't even know what to think. https://variety.com/2021/film/news/lord-of-the-rings-anime-the-war-of-the-rohirrim-new-line-cinema-warner-bros-animation-1234993740/




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Alcuin (Aug 25, 2022)

Hammer*hand*, Goldilocks, me dear. Helm Hammer*hand*.


───◊───

I think you’re correct, though, Goldilocks: There is some implication that he lost his mind.


----------



## Sartr (Sep 1, 2022)

Sound the Horn of Helm Hammerhand!
Open the Hand of Horn Helmhammer!
Don the Helm of Hand Hornhammer!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 1, 2022)

Sartr said:


> Sound the Horn of Helm Hammerhand!
> Open the Hand of Horn Helmhammer!
> Don the Helm of Hand Hornhammer!


That's a nice little twister to get thinking with.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Indeed it is!

The Hand of Horn Helm shall deep in the sound last one time!


----------

